# Possum



## mysnakesau (Jul 26, 2009)

Got a call out to remove a possum from someone's shed today. I haven't had too many calls to possums but I love them. But what we weren't told in our training is that if we tried to grab them by the scruff of the neck or anywhere, their fur falls out :shock: so now my poor big possum has a huge bald patch on his neck and back.  Since my snakes are inside atm I have decided to allow the possum to have their quarters until his fur grows back. Then we will simply open the door and let him go. I can't wait for my trees to grow up enough to support a possum box. I have a big parrot nexting box which the birds have never looked at, on the side of my house so might introduce him to that to encourage him stay around. I won't blame him if he never comes back. But for now, I have plenty of native foliage around to feed him, pansies and roses, crickets and whatever else they naturally eat. Might even throw him the odd rat, apple and bread n honey. Will get some pics up soon, he is hiding at the moment so will leave him alone and let him settle down.  The ppl where I caught him, didn't want me releasing him in their short street as they seem to think all the neighbours have been complaining :evil: So what. Poor possum will die if I release him away from his territory. But then of course, what they don't know, will never hurt them. hehehe


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 26, 2009)

They eat rats? I dont think so :shock:


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 26, 2009)

Took this quote from Wikipedia...



> Common Brushtail Possum
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jump to: navigation, search
> Common Brushtail Possum[1] ......
> ...



Everywhere I have researched tells me they are omnivorous animals. Mostly eat foliage and insects but have been know to eat small rodents.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 26, 2009)

WOAH! THERE FUR FALLS OUT! that's weird. Well you learn something new every day!


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah RedEyeGirl. We watched a DVD at our 24 Hour Emergency Rescue training and a lady was holding the possum by the scruff of the neck and also had a hold of his back. But their skin is so tight, and trying to hold their fur, it fell out so easy, I couldn't believe it. Obviously a defense against predators who try to restrain them by their fur.


----------



## -Peter (Jul 26, 2009)

Set up a possum box for it to live in within the enclosre. When its time for release fix the possum box in a tree back in the area it came from. 
When you grab them by the scruff of the neck you need to grab them by the base of the tail at the same time.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 29, 2009)

I have done that, thank you Peter. My snakes don't use this box anyway so possum can have it. Have put in branches of eucalyptus & wattle, giving him some flowers from my garden and fruits and carrots.

Does anyone know if the orange berries on "sheena's gold" plant, can be given to possum? I don't want to give him anything poisonous.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Mysnakesau, I work in the childcare industry and Sheenas Gold/Geisha girl/Duranta are all prohibited plants because of their toxicity. I did a quick search on Google and there are indications of cat and dog poisonings.......I wouldn't risk putting the berries in with Poss.

"
Four incidents of _Duranta erecta_ (golden dewdrop, Sheena's Gold, Geisha Girl) poisoning affecting nine dogs and a cat produced drowsiness, hyperaesthesia and tetanic seizures in all affected animals with evidence of alimentary tract irritation (vomiting, gastric and intestinal haemorrhage, diarrhoea, melaena) in five dogs and the cat. Fruits and leaves were seen to be eaten by affected animals. Therapy was successful in three of the dogs. Repeated diazepam doses and, in some cases, additional pentobarbitone or propofol anaesthesia, were successful in controlling seizures. "


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 29, 2009)

Thankyou Dragonwolf. OMG prohibited? Its taken me years to grow my fence, you mean I am gonna have to pull it down one day? But if it is making animals sick like that then so it should. I will replace the hedge with a native one.


----------



## herptrader (Jul 29, 2009)

I remember camping in the Snowy area near McKillops bridge a few years back when we were joined by a couple of brush tails who enjoyed dining on cabana, pickled cucumbers and cheese ;-)

I assumed from this experience that they will eat just about anything. We have caught they unintentionally in cat traps baited with sardines.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Thankyou Dragonwolf. OMG prohibited? Its taken me years to grow my fence, you mean I am gonna have to pull it down one day? But if it is making animals sick like that then so it should. I will replace the hedge with a native one.


 
LOL calm...breathe... I work from home (Family Day Care) and we have a list of plants we are NOT allowed to have. There isn't a law yet that forbids them in other peoples gardens.
It's a shame they're toxic because they do look very attractive but I guess that's life 
The people on either side of me grow Geisha Girl but luckily it is away from my childrens area.


----------



## Emmalicious (Aug 2, 2009)

wat a cute possum!


----------

